
Why blockchain isn’t ready for primetime - Kroeler
https://venturebeat.com/2018/03/11/why-blockchain-isnt-ready-for-primetime/
======
hndamien
He ignores one of the most important things - secure. It also ignores tech
like Nano which seems to find some balance (but not fungible). He then misses
the entire political point of being able to be free to participate in a fair
economy peer to peer. There may be a price people are willing to pay for this,
especially considering deflation is its own reward. Sure UX is hard, but time
has already shown to fix this.

